# 1973 Sunset Schwinn Fastback



## fatbike (Dec 10, 2018)

Just dialed in.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 11, 2018)

Beautiful bike and photo...


----------



## fatbike (Dec 11, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Beautiful bike and photo...



Thank you! Of course, I had nothing to do with it.


----------

